# Dee Holladay 1937-2015



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you for the notification. He was the first man to successfully run Warm Springs rapids on the Yampa the day it formed. A real gentleman. I was fortunate to share many trips with him and it was always a privilege. RIP, Dee.


----------



## Greenroom (Jun 6, 2014)

*Holiday is now on a permanent holiday*

Damn sorry to hear of Dee's passing. He was a great guy, and the perennial winner of the Steve McQueen look alike contest. He will be missed by all who new him.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

bummer to hear this. thanks for posting.

love the request for donations:



> In lieu of flowers please donate to The Nature Conservancy, The John Wesley Powell River History Museum in Green River, Utah, Colorado River Connected, or an environmental organization of your choosing.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well put jking I am a past , he will always be on my mind whenever ever I'm on the water.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

